# Soo, he likes me!



## PerfectMistake (Feb 17, 2008)

And OF COURSE I like him back.

We are both agreeing that we are going to take this slow...but it's getting off to a great start. I don't want to jinx it, so no small details for now...just know that I am VERY excited!

I am letting him make most of the plans and calls/texts and plans so that I don't look too out there, too "I am available and REALLY want a boyfriend". Know what I mean? I mean, I don't ignore him by any means...but I certainly don't smother him, or anything close to that! It seems to be working out for now. It's just been going slow.

Dating for now, which is fine with me. Being a single mom, that's what I need to do anyways...

I would post a picture, but I don't know if that would be a bad thing since it's not a picture that I own...so ask me if you want to see him LOL!


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 17, 2008)

I want to see him!!! I want to see him!!! I'm happy for you, Alex!! I hope it works out. How is he with Evan?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 17, 2008)

HAHA! PM me your IM name (I have AIM and MSN, also have Yahoo!, but need to re-download) or e-mail address and I will give you a link





He is SO good with Evan and Evan has taken a liking to him, Clint (that's his name) will play with him and talk to him, SO cute. I have asked him if he actually likes children and he said he "loves them"! His words!!!

EEEE!! Okay, need to calm down


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay I'll pm ya! I remember that feeling when I met my husband! My son was the most important thing and he just loved him! It's so nice to find someone that's accepting of single moms and not judgemental or rude! I totally hope it works out for ya!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2008)

that sounds awesome! I can't wait to hear more of this story, but I know how you feel about jinxing things! best of luck with all of it though



I'm happy for you!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck girl!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!! We sh'all see.

I am going to keep an open mind and everything with it!

But still, YIPEE!!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 17, 2008)

Aww... I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Gleam84 (Feb 17, 2008)

That's great Alex! Happy to hear that you're happy!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank ya! I am all smiles!


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay, he's a total cutie!!! LOL He looks like a keeper, Alex!


----------



## lynnda (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations! It sounds like you have your eyes wide open and that you are taking things slow...that's great!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 18, 2008)

Its great things are working out for you.


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 18, 2008)

woohoo! im very happy for you , but remember its great that youre taking it slow just be yourself!!! xoxox


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck, take it slow and have a good time!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! He sounds great.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats great, Alex!! You are doing good by taking it slow.. And if its meant to be it will be.. He sounds great and I hope it all works out for you two!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks





We went to lunch and a movie yesterday! That was a lot of fun! Also did some running around and things that he needed to get done, we were just enjoying each others company!

I told him that I am going to see if I can get my mom to watch Evan one of these nights and we can have a "big girl and boy" date (LOL!) and he said "Oh I don't mind him at all!"



I thought that was very sweet.

But anyways! I found out that his ex kinda went crazy on him when they broke up after a year and 1/2...so he is leary about dating someone again...I totally understand that...but he said something that made me go "Hummmm" in a good way! I told him "I have never been the crazy ex-girlfriend, I am proud to say" and he said "Well, I will be the judge of that!" and I nearly blushed.

BUT...I don't want to kinx it, so I am not going to look too far into that statement.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 19, 2008)

He made a move and kissed me last night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bexy (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww the first kiss, I remember that still. I wish I could see a pic, but I do not have any of those messengers. :sad


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 19, 2008)

I can e-mail you the link to the picture! PM me your e-mail address!!

EEP! I am very excited ladies and gents


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He made a move and kissed me last night!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT!!! Oh my gosh! I'm gonna email you back in a bit!!






Sorry today was busy!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to see a picture as well! I will PM you later.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm happy for you, I hope everything works out well.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 20, 2008)

All y'all feel free to PM me HAHA! Thanks


----------

